# Starting book series project



## Free Jones (Sep 25, 2018)

Tomorrow I'm starting on a series of novels post "revolution"/ post apocalypse set in a world of global
communism. Basically ill know in a month if I have something or not. Look for it online, gonna be called 
"Sudden Death."


----------



## Thomas Walker (Sep 25, 2018)

Sounds interesting. What do you know about the main character(s) so far? Are they fighting the system as a whole or just escaping to some safe-haven no one knew existed?


----------



## Free Jones (Sep 25, 2018)

Thomas Walker said:


> Sounds interesting. What do you know about the main character(s) so far? Are they fighting the system as a whole or just escaping to some safe-haven no one knew existed?



It starts out in a "safe haven" but part of the- the closest word I could use is "tension"- is that this safe haven is not necessarily unique, and definitely not unknown. It's paid for by the government (the sponsoring of special scientific and farming projects). The need for global balance and food supply is so apparent that any form of dissent is culturally irrelevant, at the start, even in the circles of the "rebels", at best a tired joke. But there are secrets. A character drops off the map, a computer software physicist (something new), and when she's found...that's as far as I can say. But it will be a long series I think. Mirroring like a show on Netflix or something.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 25, 2018)

Oh my gosh!

@Free Jones that's amazing! How are you publishing it? I did my first book through Amazon, but I don't wanna go that route for my next (which is fiction/ fantasy). I'm so excited for you! If I buy I copy will you sign it for me? 

I'ma buy it anyways lol.


----------



## Free Jones (Sep 25, 2018)

EphemeralStick said:


> Oh my gosh!
> 
> @Free Jones that's amazing! How are you publishing it? I did my first book through Amazon, but I don't wanna go that route for my next (which is fiction/ fantasy). I'm so excited for you! If I buy I copy will you sign it for me?
> 
> I'ma buy it anyways lol.



ye of course ill give you a signed copy! I'm interested as to why you feel that way about amazon because I was thinking of this publisher, lulu publishing, which is like the exact same thing and they sell on amazon, I just want to buy the isbn # myself. Ethically I despise amazon, but I also have a gmail account and use sidewalks and get overwhelmed drawing the line with corporations so to speak. There's this really cool book store in Olympia called Last Word that has a print shop in the back and sells their books on Etsy. Maybe something like that. Whats the name of your book I've been waiting to read it!!!!


----------

